# the ultimate SHTF energy supply



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

So easy a twelve year old can do it

https://www.newsmax.com/thewire/teen-builds-nuclear-reactor/2019/02/22/id/903888/


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Read a different article about this kid the other day. It’s all very interesting. What’s even more interesting is nobody can control a continuous fusion reaction to generate electricity with. I had no idea. I’m certain we’ll see major advances soon!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Impressive if true. If fusion becomes controllable and can be maintained the end of fossil fuel technology is almost certain. Glad I sold my stock in Royal Dutch Shell


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought this thread was going to be about some high test coffee.


----------

